# Parque Estatal Flor del Bosque Puebla (SEMARNAT)



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

hey guys! as I promised I got back on the saddle after a month off. 
And what a comeback...
I was invited along with a friend by another fellow biker I did not have the pleasure of knowing to ride at the "parque estatal flor del bosque" between amozoc and puebla. From what I understood this is a brand new state park developed in a "reserva nacional" by the SEMARNAT (secretaria medio ambiente y recursos naturales) however Im not sure if its gonna be open for riding yearlong. 
the track is roughtly 6 to 7 kms, started off by a 3km climb... quite demanding, and the descend is really fun and a bit on the technical side. the ride is really nice, good views, trees all around and the people of the semarnat are really friendly. I thought you guys might like to try it out sometime (if your UGI left u with any resources LOL).

anyways... ni pics sorry (I was too busy riding and trying to catch my breath; did two laps).

heres the flyer:

Edit: image was too big.
link:

https://www.ciclismomontanapuebla.com/1carrera.jpg


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hey, man!

Sounds pretty cool and like the perfect ride for a comeback... not long, but demanding!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

suena bien pero ya mejor no digo nada.. para que quiero un "emparedado de nudillos" de parte del buen Last Biker  

no hay categoria de niñas avanzadas de 24 a 28 años?  :ihih: :arf: :blush:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> suena bien pero ya mejor no digo nada.. para que quiero un "emparedado de nudillos" de parte del buen Last Biker
> 
> no hay categoria de niñas avanzadas de 24 a 28 años?  :ihih: :arf: :blush:


podriamos sugerir la categoria de niñas avanzadas de 22 a 27 en modalidad de traje de baño no crees? jajaja pero bueno, yo sigo manteniendome en mi posición de que no le entro a carreras para evitar las multitudes... si, soy un poco antisocial. jajaja 
lo que quiero es investigar que tienen planeado para la pista, si va a estar abierta solo para la carrera y el reconocimiento de la pista estos dias o si mas adelante esté abierta todo el tiempo (o fines de semana). aunque me queda del extremo opuesto de donde yo vivo, de vez en cuando no estaria mal hacer el viaje. (1 hora de camino... que para estandares chilangos no es mucho, pero viviendo en cholula tengo el zapoteco a 10 mins)

y warp, la verdad ya nose ni que rollo con la pista, serán como 7kms a lo sumo pero con dos vueltas sí se me hace algo larga, aunque he hecho 14 kms en el zapoteco sintiendome un poco menos cansado y la popobike de 23kms terminando bien.
demandante... pues la subida que tomamos no fue la subida de la pista (por lo que tengo entendido) porque llovió la noche anterior asi que subimos por un camino de grava que usan para subir en auto, aun así la pendiente siempre fue constante y de 3kms... cansa la neta. aunque no haya sido nada tecnica.

a ver si para el 24 regreso y ya les platico mejor


----------

